# older Meyers salt spreader



## scootz52 (Nov 29, 2001)

Hello, all i'm at the ? again after my plow purchase.
i was offered a older meyer salt spreader in fair-poor shape for 125.00 looks like needs at least a new elec motor,some wiring, and some mount welding
any ideas on cost for a replacement motor? or is this not worth the time? and $$
Thanks 
Scootz


----------



## PINEISLAND1 (Dec 21, 1999)

The cheapest you will find the motor for is around $200. You may be able to get a rebuilt one locally cheaper. The auger, bearings , spinner, shaft and almost all other moving parts can be replaced completely for about $170.

Central parts is the cheapest I think on most of the parts, but Jthomas is very close with the 8% SIMA discount.


----------



## PINEISLAND1 (Dec 21, 1999)

If the box is ok, the wiring you can replace yourself, its very simple. The box is about $160 if its bad.

The new salter like that goes for about $699 plus shipping, so its probably worth re doing it.


----------



## PINEISLAND1 (Dec 21, 1999)

After looking it up, I see the parts are only about $70, and the motor $189. So it is pretty cheap to totally rebuild the thing.


----------



## scootz52 (Nov 29, 2001)

*thanks*

you guy's are very helpful thank you


----------

